# best tyre dressing



## dis

hi guys,what do you use and what is the best way to dress tyres?
i have only just started to dress my tyres as i feel its the final finishing touch!
however,i am not useing a specific tyre product,but i am useing flash dash which comes as a spray can product.
ive been spraying onto an old flash dash sponge applicator and simply wipeing over tyres.
it looks great as i first do it,nice and shiny and wet looking.
but once dried it does look a bit crap!you can tell it has had some kind of product used but its not the look im looking for.
so,what can you recommend and what prep work do you do before applying as i basicly clean tyre with a normal yellow sponge with normal car shampoo.
thanks for your time.


----------



## nixon

I'm using Meguiars Endurance Tyre Dressing Gel. It's pretty good stuff. I washed the car yesterday morning and saw a benefit of the megs that I hadn't seen before- even though I had done around 800 miles and the tyres were white with the road salt, a quick wash and dry and they were back to a nice matt black, even finish. With the megs you can buff to get a shiny/wet look but this shows that even in extreme and harsh conditions it holds up really well. Also I notice that when when I am washing the tyres you don't get that light brown wash-off that other dressings give, implying that this stuff sticks and stays on.

The other dressing I've used that rocked was Kiwi Parade Gloss (the shoe polish!); the only hassle with it was application- a small show shine brush did it in the end. For the cost you cannot knock it.


----------



## Bowden769

megs endurance for sure lasts the longest imo


----------



## DMH-01

Megs Endurance Gel for me.

I give the tyres a good scrub with some APC and dry them off. Then I use a sponge applicator to apply.


----------



## Derekh929

DMH-01 said:


> Megs Endurance Gel for me.
> 
> I give the tyres a good scrub with some APC and dry them off. Then I use a sponge applicator to apply.


Agree with that plus T1 i think will be good as well just seing how long it lasts in NE Scotland


----------



## turboyamaha

Megs endurance here too!


----------



## zepp85

Tried a good load of tyre dressings 

My 2 favourites are 

Wolfs Blackout tyre and trim 

and Swissvax Pneu Glossy


----------



## sm81

zepp85 said:


> Tried a good load of tyre dressings
> 
> My 2 favourites are
> 
> Wolfs Blackout tyre and trim
> 
> and Swissvax Pneu Glossy


What kind of durability you can expect?


----------



## Paddy_R

Megs endurance tyre gel here as well. Though just about to order some Zaino Z16.


----------



## JonBlack

Tried loads myself.

Got Blackfire and Sonus which are both good, I like to give the tyres 2 coats for extra glossy finish. Megs is good, but used to get sling, never wiped it off with mf cloth = probably why!

But really tempted to get 5 Litre Autosmart Highstyle. Like the thought of putting it on with a paint brush. Seems easier than using dedicated tyre foam pads.

Can anyone tell me what the difference is in terms of shine and durability between the Silicone version and the non-Silicone version. Other than no Silicon lol! What does it actually mean???


----------



## Yellow Dave

anyone used the DJ tyre wax?


----------



## andy-g-nur

Im another for megs endurance. Just APC the tyre and give them a good scrub then make sure they're dry before you apply. Lasts a good while and leaves a good finish


----------



## Tazz

ive got megs endurance for the corsa and using ag bumper care for the golf, ive come to the conclusion (for personal use) that gels are better, i used to use aerosols but realise now that theyre just a waste


----------



## JonnyG

I've been using Megs High Gloss Endurance Gel for the last 3 or 4 years and always been happy with it. It goes a long way and lasts a long time. If "rubbed" in with a sponge I've found it does'nt sling. It gives quite a shiny wet look like this when first applied :-










I have recently just got some of the new Gtechniq T1, as I've been impressed with other Gtechniq stuff. I've been using it a week and have been very impressed with it too :thumb: The look is'nt nearly as shiny as the Megs and the gel is a little runnier that the Megs gel.

However after a week in really bad weather (salt / spray) the tyres stayed very black, and after a wash today I really need'nt have topped them up again - so looks like T1 may well outlast the Megs gel.



















After 1 Week :-










After just a wash (after 1 week)


----------



## CEE DOG

I'm going to go with my 3 favorites as I like to mix it up occasionally.

For best looking richest black I go with CarPro PERL

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230642&highlight=review:+Carpro+perl

For best durability I go with Ultima Trim & Tire Guard

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227506

For a nice in between with a textured look to it I go with Showroom FX White Pearl

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250967


----------



## -Raven-

Swissvax Pneu for me. It gives a matte to new tyre look. Lasts 2-3 weeks, doesn't seem to brown either.

I don't like the greasy look of Megs endurance, but I like the look it gives after a week!


----------



## bero1306

The best i have used is Blackfire gel but its more than twice the price as Megs Endurance but not twice as good so I'm sticking with the Megs now.


----------



## -Raven-

bero1306 said:


> The best i have used is Blackfire gel but its more than twice the price as Megs Endurance but not twice as good so I'm sticking with the Megs now.


what look does the blackfire give?


----------



## bero1306

type[r]+ said:


> what look does the blackfire give?


It gives a dry new look. Not greasy like Megs but its durability is not the best but imo none are.


----------



## ronwash

Gtech T1,amazing stuff,my goto tyre dressing now days.


----------



## bero1306

Is T1 really that good saying it costs £26.00 per 500ml compared with Megs Endurance at £8.00.


----------



## Focus st 500

Mets tyre gel, I put it on with a kitchen sponge and dab it to stop any flicking off. Definitely the best I have used.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Megs for me. Used it for the last couple years and been really impressed with how long its lasted.
Heard good things about Sonus so thought I would try that when my Megs ran out but its much shorter lived than the Megs ever was. Virtually no sign of it after 2 weeks of hardly any miles.


----------



## AlanElite

Highstyle for me! Applying with the right paintbrush it's pretty much perfect! Plus it's even better on bumpers and trim


----------



## RedUntilDead

bero1306 said:


> The best i have used is Blackfire gel but its more than twice the price as Megs Endurance but not twice as good so I'm sticking with the Megs now.


Do you like Blackfire products by any chance?
Or is that like asking Alex Fergurson if he has a dislike of Liverpool


----------



## Type.R

I use megs too seem to last but I've always used it so don't know how it would compare to others on the market


----------



## robbo2g

Yellow Dave said:


> anyone used the DJ tyre wax?


It's apauling a few people rated it on here but don't know why.Megs Endurance is the best and a perfect finish especially with gloss black wheels.


----------



## bero1306

RedUntilDead said:


> Do you like Blackfire products by any chance?
> Or is that like asking Alex Fergurson if he has a dislike of Liverpool


Yip, :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG

bero1306 said:


> Is T1 really that good saying it costs £26.00 per 500ml compared with Megs Endurance at £8.00.


That's a fair point actually 

For me, the Megs is a bit too glossy and the T1 a little too matte :lol:

I have a lot of the Megs stuff left (as well as two new bottles of Gtechniq T1 from the introductory offer of £9.99) - and was thinking of mixing a bit of the two up together, as a 50/50 split, to apply and see how it looked 

Can anyone think of a reason not to try this ?

I'll post up photos of the resulting "lustre" ! (I already have plenty of photos of them individually on their own to compare with)


----------



## Tazz

a question like this comes up every few days on here, and the outcome is always the same, megs endurance, seems it cant be faulted


----------



## kempe

megs endurance and zaino z-16


----------



## alfajim

cg nltg


----------



## stangalang

Finish kare top kote or 3m for me. Put it in a smaller sprayer so it doesn't go absolutely everywhere, spray directly onto the tyre and let sit or a bit then wipe I in with an applicator. Job done


----------



## chillly

T1 for longevity:thumb: And great on window rubbers and exterior plastics. And the price is a no brainer.


----------



## kempe

chillly said:


> T1 for longevity:thumb: And great on window rubbers and exterior plastics. And the price is a no brainer.


Not tried it yet but I have heard good things about it :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26

used a few including megs, dodo juice and PB. 

found the megs good but couldnt get it to stay on the tyres. dodo juice was disapointing as the finish wasnt really noticable. poorboys i like as its easy to apply and lasts as well as megs gel. 

as the PB stuff has almost run out i'll be trying T1 next as all there other products are so impressive 

Dave


----------



## Steampunk

Dodo-Juice Tyromania is my favorite tyre dressing (Well, wax.) by miles... Really an under-the-radar product, but the finish is amazing, it stays clean, and it LASTS! I just got a bit over two months out of it on our outdoor-parked daily-driven MINI before I decided to remove it with some APC, and start again. This is a product that really responds well to layering, and the gloss/durability increases with each coat. It will always have more of a natural satin finish, but it goes a long way, the finish LASTS, it doesn't attract dirt, and you can maintain it with shampoo. I have been disappointed by every tyre dressing on the market until I came upon this. No-more weekly APC scrubbing and re-application, no more sling, no more washing off in the rain, and no more brown tyres! 

Steampunk

P.S. To those who have applied it and don't think that the finish is noticeable; just wait until your next wash, and then buff it with a wet, soapy dedicated wheel mitten or microfiber towel. This reveals the rich, glossy finish. This product is a black-tinted tyre wax, not a dressing, so it cannot be treated as you do other products. You need to let it cure, and buff it off with water or QD. The darkening effect and gloss increases with each layer. You also need really clean tyres, as it won't stick to the remnants of previous dressings. If you like a wet, glossy finish, this dressing will never be for you. However, if you want a subtly natural finish that lasts, look no further.


----------



## Reggie-Z4

Megs is my fav.

Very underwhelmed with AF Gloss tyre dressing.....


----------



## JonBlack

AlanElite said:


> Highstyle for me! Applying with the right paintbrush it's pretty much perfect! Plus it's even better on bumpers and trim


Which one are you using. The Silicone or non-Silicone version????

Just about to order some and got the choice of two.

Looking for maximum gloss and durability.


----------



## Focus st 500

Megs endurance for me also.


----------



## Mean & clean

Megs Endurance or Turtle Wax wet 'n' black for me.


----------



## Kobeone

Tried Megs endurance for the first time today and its awesome.... a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## southwest10

Try just Adams super vet...nice and creamy,easy to apply


----------



## spursfan

Finish kare top kote, tried megs endurance, too slimy for my liking.
Top Cote dries to a nice sheen finish and has good durability.


----------



## yoyo59

chemical guys new look trim Gel

a little goes a very long way i've used it over 7 times and the bottle still looks
new

the shine on it isn't blingy like you would get from a 5 pound car hand wash
it makes the car look clean like it has just been bought

I've learnt to use it properly now and i've noticed.. always make sure the 
surfaces are 100% dry and don't push hard with the sponge applicator just lightly go around the tyres and they really come up nice 

it also acts like a wax/sealant on trim/tyres


----------



## k9vnd

Tried a fair few to get away from endurance but unfortunately seen myself popping into halford's for another few bottle's, applied via brush i allow 2-3 very light coats with the first 2 coats buffed.
Probably the best out there if you like a high wet look shine.


----------



## csjoh

I've used Meg's Endurance Tyre Gel as well and don't like it one bit. Durability is 10-15 minutes, it slings, regardless of how much I buff off excess product, it browns the tyres and the finish it leaves just looks unnatural.

Dodo Juice Tyromania came up as a contender, I read lots of good reviews about it and bought a jar. First application, and my impression was that this was even more rubbish than Meg's, except the finish was lovely. Complained about it and was told by the head Dodo that this is a wax, it needs to be buffed. Did that and applied again, and it still looks bloody perfect after more than a month on roads with lots of snow, slush, salt and grime. Can't fault it, 'cept the price...

T1's on its way too, will report back when it arrives and I get a chance to clean my car.


----------



## Darren68

megs endurance or ag rubber cleaner plus


----------



## Goodfella36

Carpro Pearl for me always found megs endurance made certain types of tyres go brown so not for me.


----------



## BC911

Here also Pearl Coat. Like the finish.


----------



## jay_bmw

Love AS highstyle

Cant beat it for ease of application - its cheap & i have a 5l bottle of it & will be getting it again

Like megs endurance but find it too gloopy.


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH

I have tried Megs endurance, Megs Hot Shine, Zaino, Autoglym instant tyre dressing , Poorboys Bold'n' Bright and AS Highstyle. 

Some better than others,but the one that tops them all for me is 

Auto Smart 'Krill', I apply it with a brush and let it dry, in about 15 min its totaly dry and leaves a fantastic gloss finish on the tyre. It dries like a thin coat of varnish on the tyre and lasts for about 5 weeks!

You must make sure that the tyre is totaly clean and most important must be bone dry! If the Krill mixes with water on the tyre it will turn into a brown sludge!

I have a 5ltr tin and it has lasted me years and i still have about 3 litres left!

This is my opinion if it helps!

Roy.


----------



## JonBlack

So, your saying AS Krill is better than the Highstyle???

Just about to order some Highstyle (Silicone) and Trim Ultra.


----------



## podgas

T1 never going to use Anything else 1200 miles salt and snow still looks Good !!!!


----------



## bero1306

podgas said:


> T1 never going to use Anything else 1200 miles salt and snow still looks Good !!!!


Thats what i would expect for the price. 

Just bought Trim Wizard & Highstyle to see how they go on my tyres.


----------



## bero1306

JonBlack said:


> So, your saying AS Krill is better than the Highstyle???
> 
> Just about to order some Highstyle (Silicone) and Trim Ultra.


Trim Ultra is the best so far on trim but it not to be used on tyres.


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH

JonBlack said:


> So, your saying AS Krill is better than the Highstyle???
> 
> Just about to order some Highstyle (Silicone) and Trim Ultra.


Yes mate, much better! Highstyle is a quick fix but looks very nice once applied to the tyre, but will wear off within a couple of days!


----------



## msb

My vote, current goto tyre dressing is pinnacle black onyx


----------



## Bowser_23

Kobeone said:


> Tried Megs endurance for the first time today and its awesome.... a little bit goes a long way.


+1 me too - used their applicator, clean hands no mess tiny amount used


----------



## stnilsson

How about T1 first for long life then Megs on top for gloss.
Is it possible or will the mix go bad?


----------



## Lean6

Megs endurance here too. Nothing touches it in my personal experience.


----------



## bero1306

bero1306 said:


> Thats what i would expect for the price.
> 
> Just bought Trim Wizard & Highstyle to see how they go on my tyres.


Trim Wizard is not bad but i sold my Highstyle as its terrible.


----------



## suspal

alfajim said:


> cg nltg


i'm impressed with this used to use megs find this better :thumb:


----------



## Hercs74

Check this out.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252722&highlight=Hercs74


----------



## Ceejay21868

Any better suggestions since the last 4 years or have newer products not deemed worthy enough ?


----------



## Cookies

I've reverted to carpro PERL (used neat) on my tyres and it gives a nice glossy finish. I applied Perl to my tyres on Saturday, and went out and took this just now.










Some don't like too glossy a finish; if that's the case, dilute it down a bit.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Cookies said:


> I've reverted to carpro PERL (used neat) on my tyres and it gives a nice glossy finish. I applied Perl to my tyres on Saturday, and went out and took this just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some don't like too glossy a finish; if that's the case, dilute it down a bit.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Very tempted to pick up Perl. Seems like such a versatile product. Problem is I want to see if Gyeon Tire lives up to the hype as well...


----------



## -Raven-

Ceejay21868 said:


> Any better suggestions since the last 4 years or have newer products not deemed worthy enough ?


I was a big fan of the Swissvax Pneu for the non greasy new tyre look.....

That's since changed to Angelwax Elixir! This one is also gives a new tyre look style, but seems to end up a bit darker than the Pneu. Lasts longer too! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Ceejay21868 said:


> Any better suggestions since the last 4 years or have newer products not deemed worthy enough ?


Df Wowo's Tyre restorer is very good - (water based) :thumb:


----------



## K777mk2

Previously Megs Endurance, but since went OCD on Gtechniq its T1 all the way.


----------



## FallenAngel

carPro PERL for me. I dilute it a bit for tyres, it gives a great finish and last ages too. No need to try any more products for me I found one I like and will stick with it. Plus PERL is so versatile , I use it to dress engine bay (1:5 , it holds up amazing, mine is 4+ months old still looks great, I spray it on the inner plastic wheel wheels , (1:5) and just leave it to dry , it doesent streak and leaves beautiful dark finish. :thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Megs Endurance for me.
Price/results and availability, sums it up for me.


----------



## Peter77

Autoglanz uber schwarz for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam85

I've tried quite a few and Megs Endurance would be the winner for me. Ease of application, can be applied to dirty tyres, long lasting and great shine. Ticks all the boxes for me.


----------

